# automatic hitch for bale wagon ?



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

hello-has anyone had any experience with an automatic hitch ?
my plan is to use one tractor/one operator to load /move hay from
the field-an automatic hitch would save much tedious hitching and on/off tractor wear and tear-any suggested brands?has anyone built their own?anyone used one?any comments welcome
thanks keith


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't use one myself but atleast 4 of my nieghbors use them on gravity wagons.Agri Speed Hitch.Pretty heavy duty they are pulling up to 1300 bu on 2 wagons.They have a guide on each tongue that lines it up when hooking up and a release rope in cab to unhook.

On the bad side I know 2 times that they came unhooked going down the road with full load of corn and wrecked the wagon.Don't know why they came unhooked but both guys still use them.( they came and got my grain vac to cleean up the grain)

www.bergmanmfg.com


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't use them but when we were on the farm we used them on everything during corn and bean harvest. Problem is you need all wagons set up for the quick hitch or none. I would not recommend hooking the baler to a quick hitch. That wold mean putting it on and taking it off.


----------

